# [SOLVED] How to uninstall CA Internet Security Suite?



## bjdiaz1

Probably a very common question.
How do you uninstall the CA Internet Security Suite?
Tired of trying. Never goes away.


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: How to uninstall CA Internet Security Suite?*

Have a look at these helpful links:

http://homeofficeforum.ca.com/homeofficeforum/posts/list/50.page

Or this

http://crm.my-etrust.com/CIDocument...ExternalCallID=0&Ver=&AddBookmark=0&KDId=3239


----------



## bjdiaz1

*Re: How to uninstall CA Internet Security Suite?*

A million thanks!


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: How to uninstall CA Internet Security Suite?*

I take it you were successful. :smile:

What version of CA Internet Security Suite were you running?


----------

